# Need I say more ?



## virgil (May 8, 2011)

Well I finally got a ring for Lorie. Nuff said


----------



## Jeff1969 (May 9, 2011)

Looks like a nice one. Congrats!


----------



## stringmusic (May 9, 2011)

Congrats bud!


----------



## rjcruiser (May 9, 2011)

Wowza...musta delivered a lot of mail for that one 

Congrats to you!


----------



## v1vrv2 (May 9, 2011)

So when's the date?


----------



## virgil (May 11, 2011)

we have not set a date. we have been together for about 4 years and we are really very happy and she lets me hunt and fish without complaining. thats got to be a plus. we are going to have a barefoot wedding at st george island, nothing fancy but just simple. we discussed a big wedding but we both have been married before, 21 years ago for me. i really didnt know about when you know, you really know the one you want to spend the rest of your life with and i can truly say i really know this is the one for me. we will be getting married before bow season or might have to wait until after deer season.


----------



## deerhunter5611 (Oct 7, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## ted_BSR (Oct 7, 2011)

Congrats!! St. George is a great place!


----------



## jharman (Dec 16, 2011)

congrats


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Congrats. Nice catch.


----------



## murf (Dec 16, 2011)

Lukikus2 said:


> Congrats. Nice catch.



Yup, much better looking than you.


----------



## DEERSLAYER55 (Dec 16, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 18, 2011)

Congrats to ya.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 18, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## drumbum77 (Dec 18, 2011)

Congratulations man!!!   Wish you many years of happiness!!!


----------



## Booner Killa (Dec 18, 2011)

Man, that is awesome.I wish you two a long happy life together.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 19, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Atlfinfan (Dec 19, 2011)

Congrats to you both.


----------

